# PEG tube placement - I know that the old CPT code



## lindacoder (Sep 29, 2009)

I know that the old CPT code 43750 has been deleted and replaced by 43246. Can you use this code if PEG tube was placed at bedside and no endoscopy or fluoro was utilized?  Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 29, 2009)

*No*

No

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lindacoder (Sep 29, 2009)

so what CPT code can you use?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 29, 2009)

*E/M*

It's part of the E/M service for that visit.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

